# hand carved spook.



## smitty919 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hello to all....

first post of one of my baits on this forum...
you guys make some incredible stuff so please be kind and laugh behind my back not to my face lol...

well the the story starts like this...

I went to a local decoy show as i do every year to get wood for lure building but whats different this year was that the decoys really caught my eye with all the detail them guys put on them.

So i went on a hunt while at the show looking for some carving tools that would work for me and lure building.
I picked up a few tiny gouges and a nice knife.

Went home to start my first real hand carved and this is how it went....


----------



## Yanky (May 7, 2008)

wow thats lookin really good! ill be keeping an eye on your progress


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

VERY nice!!! Make sure to post a pic when it's done. That thing will look great once it's cleared. Excellent job my man!


----------



## musky107 (Apr 19, 2008)

Looks great, will be glad to see the finished product.


----------



## smitty919 (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks guys yea i have to still paint some fins on her and then clear it up.
already carved a few more and cant wait to paint them as well......


----------



## plugman (Jul 15, 2008)

Sweet Work!


----------

